#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Home Articles >  >  >  Article: Pipesim 2013 & Pipesim 2012 Vs older version of Pipesim

## Mohamed

You can view the page at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Article: Pipesim 2013 & Pipesim 2012 Vs older version of Pipesim

----------


## prens11us

is there a Version 2014

----------


## seel_20

Please we are still looking for pipesim 2011.
Thanks

----------


## rumkus

> You can view the page at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thanks

----------


## nutow

Thank you so much.

----------


## IRN5

Please,
any tutorial for Pipesim-2011
Thanks

----------


## IRN5

Please,
any tutorial for Pipesim-2011
Thanks

----------


## gladiator1900

thank u so much 




> You can view the page at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## peralta

Please
Any Pipesim 2013 + --------

 Share us

----------


## snabdelaziz

many thanks

----------


## bushwakka

> thank u so much



What's going on here? the link just takes me back to this page

----------

